# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] κλουβι

## akoylini

χαριζετε κλουβι καταλληλο για ενα ζευγαρι lovebirds η ενα κοκατιλ.
σε λιγο θα ανεβασω φωτογραφια.
περιοχη πειραια.

----------


## Efthimis98

Βαλε μια φωτο για να δουμε.....ειμαι καλο κλουβι;σε τι κατασταση.....ααα,και που μενεις;

----------


## akoylini

σε λιγο θα μπει φωτο,ειναι σε αψογη κατασταση καθως το εχω μονο 2 μηνες.

----------


## Efthimis98

Σε ποια πολυ-περιοχη μενεις;

Ααα,επισης να σε ρωτισω κατι....αν θες συστησου εδω.

*Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε*

----------


## Athina

Άκη αν είσαι Θεσσαλονίκη ενδιαφέρομαι εγώ! :Bug Dance:

----------


## douke-soula

> χαριζετε κλουβι καταλληλο για ενα ζευγαρι lovebirds η ενα κοκατιλ.
> σε λιγο θα ανεβασω φωτογραφια.
> περιοχη πειραια.



περιοχη Πειραια

----------


## Mits_Pits

Περιμένουμε φώτο!

----------


## Efthimis98

Δηλαδι ειναι απο Πειραια....αν εισαι απο Θεσσαλονικη οπως ειπαι και η φιλη μου η Αθηνα θα ενδιαφερομουν και εγω.....

----------


## akoylini

να και οι φωτογραφιες


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/88/img001wk.jpg

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/94/img002du.jpg/

----------


## Efthimis98

Ενδιαφερομαι γι' αυτο το κλουβι.....μενω Θεσσαλονικη.

----------


## akoylini

ειμαι πειραια παιδια,αν εχετε τροπο να σταλει και εκτος αττικης κανενα προβλημα

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπορεις να το στειλεις σε καποιον με κουριερ..φτηνα ειναι....

----------


## Athina

Άκη σου έστειλα πμ!
περιμένω απάντηση ;p

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Ενδιαφερομαι και εγω αν δεν το παρει καποιος αλλος...

----------


## zoolander

Ακη ενδιαφερομαι για το κλουβι...μενω Νεο Φαληρο οποτε αν ειναι μου λες και περναω!!

----------


## μαρια ν

Eνδιαφερομαι και εγω για το κλουβι μενω Αθηνα σου στελνω pm.

----------


## Athina

Το κλουβί θα το πάρω εγώ,ευχαριστώ!

----------


## akoylini

Αθηνα αυριο φευγει.
παρακαλω να κλεισει η αγγελια.

----------

